# Frabill Aerator Tip...



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

I've went through a couple of the Frabill Aqua-Life Aerators. In the past they were replaced by Frabill, as they were under warrantee. This time it had ran out. Called and asked about what I may be doing wrong and from what I told them, I was doing everything right. So...... they're sending me a new one at a reduced cost, mailing it out today.

A couple bubbles every few seconds just wasn't enough.....

Knowing I had nothing to lose, I grabbed a screwdriver and took the two screws on the top out, which holds the pump to the case. I pulled the pump out, which runs great, no problems with the motor. Then I took the four screws out of the top of the pump, which exposed the rubber gasket. I could see where lines had formed on the gasket from both the base and top, where its put together to create a seal.

There's a line in the gasket, where the air OUT travels about 3/8" or so, then it would go out the top hole, where the tube connects. I cut that portion out with an e-xato knife. Once I cut that out, I felt that seal and figured, "what the heck?" and grabbed the bottle of vasaline. I covered both sides of the rubber gasket, put it back into place and tightened down the four screws. Attached the hose to it and..WHAM... I have all kinds of air and its working perfect.

SO....... for those of you that may have one that isn't pumping air correctly, just remove the pump and put some vasaline on both sides of the gasket and re-insert. Its up to you rather you want to cut out that section of gasket. Just a few minutes work. Hope it helps someone.


----------



## outdoorsagain (Apr 21, 2009)

I would be careful using Vaseline. It is petroleum based and will cause many types of rubber to swell. Made the mistake of using it on some o-rings for a faucet and they swelled and made the faucet very hard to turn. You are better off using silicone grease.


----------



## ENCORE (Sep 19, 2005)

outdoorsagain said:


> I would be careful using Vaseline. It is petroleum based and will cause many types of rubber to swell. Made the mistake of using it on some o-rings for a faucet and they swelled and made the faucet very hard to turn. You are better off using *silicone grease*.


You're probably correct but, didn't have any and had nothing to lose by trying with the new one coming. What the heck, I was just going to throw it out so, I decided to operate :lol:


----------



## Bansheeboy (Dec 20, 2010)

If you put vasoline on the pump shaft it quiets it down and the pump works smoother too.


----------



## mcfish (Jan 24, 2010)

Great thread, Encore. I'll be doing a little tinkering on mine now.


----------

